# Benachrichtigung am Smartphone



## Albatrox (24. Jan 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich schreibe gerade ein Programm, das auf meinem Raspberry Pi läuft und z.B. irgendwelche Zahlen auswertet. Sobald von diesen Zahlen eine bestimmte Grenze überschritten wird will ich eine Benachrichtung auf meinem Smartphone bekommen (kurze Vibration oder sowas).

1.Frage: wie kann zwischen den beiden Geräten kommunizieren? Theoretisch hätte ich glaub schon eine Lösung, mit Pushbullet sollte das funktionieren, noch nicht ausprobiert, wollte zuerst nachfragen obs auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.

2.Frage: Wie sieht hierbei die Android Programmierung aus? Habe nur dürftige Grundkenntnisse von der Android Programmierung. Falls jemand einen guten Link zum einlesen hat, bitte schreiben .

Soweit wars das, ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus!
Mfg


----------



## Tobse (24. Jan 2016)

Ich rate dir auch zu Pushbullet oder Pushover. Damit ist das wirklich easy; das selbst nachzuprogrammieren bringt so gut wie keinen Mehrwert und ist viel Aufwand (mit Push Provider, dann auf dem Handy empfangen und zuverlässig anzeigen, etc.)


----------



## Albatrox (25. Jan 2016)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe jetzt etwas rumprobiert, kann von meine PC zu meinem Handy schreiben und andersrum. Also funktioniert soweit. 
Hab jetzt bissle nach Code gesucht und folgenden gefunden und ausprobiert:

```
public class SendNote {
    public static void main(String[] args) throws PushbulletException{
        PushbulletClient client = new PushbulletClient( "[B]ABCD1034...your.key.here...ABCD[/B]" );
        String result = client.sendNote([B]null[/B], "My First Push", "Great library. All my devices can see this!");
        System.out.println( "Result: " + result );
    }   // end main
}   // end Note
```

Das was ich fett markiert habe, da habe ich meinen Access Token eingefügt. Dann habe ich das Programm ausprobiert, aber erhalte leider keine Nachricht.


----------



## mirisbowring (25. Jan 2016)

Um dich bei android einzufinden kann das helfen:
http://www.programmierenlernenhq.de/android-tutorials/

Allerdings habe ich nach etwa der Hälfte festgestellt, dass sich android kaum von Java unterscheidet (abgesehen von den Objekten) und deshalb aufgehört^^


----------



## Tobse (25. Jan 2016)

Ohne eine Fehlermeldung können wir auch blos raten.


----------



## Albatrox (25. Jan 2016)

Fehlermeldung kommt keine, mit dem Syste.out.println wird auch die Variable result ausgegeben...


----------



## Albatrox (28. Jan 2016)

Hi,

hab den Code nochmal auf meinem Linux System kompiliert:


```
package PushbulletTest;

import net.iharder.jpushbullet2.PushbulletClient;
import net.iharder.jpushbullet2.PushbulletException;

public class sendNote {
    public static void main (String[]args) throws PushbulletException{
        PushbulletClient client = new PushbulletClient("KEY");
        client.sendNote("KEY", "Test", "Test");
    }
}
```

Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/http/auth/Credentials
   at PushbulletTest.sendNote.main(sendNote.java:8)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.http.auth.Credentials
   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:366)
   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:355)
   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:354)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:425)
   at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:308)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:358)
   ... 1 more


----------



## Tobse (28. Jan 2016)

Da hast du wohl vergessen, ein paar JARs einzubinden.


----------



## Albatrox (28. Jan 2016)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab jetzt alle JARs eingebunden, die hier gelistet sind:
http://iharder.sourceforge.net/current/java/jpushbullet2/

Nun kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.apache.http.impl.conn.CPool.setValidateAfterInactivity(I)V
   at org.apache.http.impl.conn.PoolingHttpClientConnectionManager.<init>(PoolingHttpClientConnectionManager.java:176)
   at org.apache.http.impl.conn.PoolingHttpClientConnectionManager.<init>(PoolingHttpClientConnectionManager.java:158)
   at org.apache.http.impl.client.HttpClientBuilder.build(HttpClientBuilder.java:962)
   at net.iharder.jpushbullet2.PushbulletClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
   at net.iharder.jpushbullet2.PushbulletClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
   at PushbulletTest.sendNote.main(sendNote.java:8)


----------



## Tobse (28. Jan 2016)

Sorry, da weiss ich nicht mehr weiter.


----------

